
Why Enterprises Don't Like SaaS - Shakescode
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/06/26/26readwriteweb-why-enterprises-dont-like-saas-54452.html
======
moe
Short summary: Enterprises don't like SaaS because they have so many spare
cycles in their datacenters. Thus they prefer when stuff runs on their
hardware so they don't look as stupid for all the excess capacity.

Well, I guess any enterprise operating like that deserves what it gets.

